# Changing the locations of localservice,networkservice,system,user profiles



## bryan986 (Aug 10, 2000)

DISCLAIMER: BACKUP YOUR REGISTRY AND YOUR PROFILES BEFORE YOU USE THIS TIP, THIS COULD BE VERY BAD FOR YOUR COMPUTER IF YOU ARENT CAREFUL OR DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOUR ARE DOING, EXPERTS ONLY PLEASE!

Just happened to stumble across the location in the registry where you can change the location of where the localservice, networkservice, system, and user profiles are stored, sometimes you can manage to get a renamed localservice directory like localservice.nt authority for example, you can use these entries if you want to clean it up some

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList

If you notice in your task manager, many programs are run under these profiles, so be very careful when you modify these profiles as they can totally mess your computer up, you can also change what profiles services run under in the mmc but be very careful with that also!!


----------

